# corresponder a alguien



## ixixi

Hola:

¿Podría ayudarme alguien con la siguiente oración? Se enmarca en un convenio regulador de la separación de un matrimonio.

A cada cónyuge le corresponde la mitad (del patrimonio total).

Il en revient la moitié à chaque conjoint.
La moitié en revient à chaque conjoint.

Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Chaque conjoint a droit à la moitié du patrimoine total.


----------



## queviva

Hola!

je cherche à traduire : 'A quién corresponde esta tarea?'=je dirais 'à qui revient cette tâche?' ou 'à qui cette tâche incombe-t-elle?'
Est-ce correct?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Kaipai

Hola queviva,
Podría servirte *"À qui concerne cette tâche"* ?
Saludos


----------



## queviva

ça ne se dit pas trop en français... :s


----------



## Kaipai

désolée queviva 
otra vez será...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

queviva said:


> Hola!
> 
> je cherche à traduire : 'A quién corresponde esta tarea?'=je dirais 'à qui revient cette tâche?' ou 'à qui cette tâche incombe-t-elle?'
> Est-ce correct?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Oui, c'est correct.


----------



## queviva

Merci quand même Kaipai!
Et bien sûr Gracias a Vitor Pérez pour sa confirmation =)


----------



## Jalom

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour,

Je voudrais éclaircir mes doutes sur les usages du verbe "corresponder" en espagnol d'Espagne.

Corrigez-moi si je me trompe :

Corresponder con : correspondre avec, c'est à dire échanger des courriers.
"Julia correspondía a menudo con Paco."

Corresponderse con : correspondre à.
"Esta etiqueta se corresponde con esta caja, puedes volver a pegarla."

Corresponder a : appartenir à
"Este estilo corresponde tipicamente a los años de la movida."

Je ne suis vraiment pas sûr ce ces définitions. Des hispanophones auraient-ils d'autres exemples ?

Merci !


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días Jalom:

Tu interesante consulta da para mucho . 

Para empezar:



Jalom said:


> Corresponder con : correspondre avec, c'est à dire échanger des courriers.
> "Julia correspondía a menudo con Paco."


 
En español, en cuanto a mantener correspondencia se utiliza *corresponderse con*.

María se corresponde con un amigo francés.

Corresponder con = rendre une faveur.

Juan ha conseguido un trabajo para María. Elle corresponde con una invitación a cenar.


----------



## Jalom

Gracias Athos.

¿Qué tal la idea de correspondancia entre 2 objetos (entre una pieza y una maquina por ejemplo)?

Un saludo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo:



Jalom said:


> Gracias Athos.
> 
> ¿Qué tal la idea de correspondancia entre 2 objetos (entre una pieza y una maquina por ejemplo)?
> 
> Un saludo.


 

Lo mío no es la técnica pero lo voy a intentar: 

Mira en la estantería y busca el repuesto _Y_ que corresponde a la máquina _Z_ = que pertenece a la máquina (modelo, marca, referencia).

Mira en la estantería y busca la broca que se corresponde con este tornillo =que coincide en tamaño, que es adecuada para taladrar.

Cabe señalar lo que indica el Diccionario Panhispánico de dudas para corresponder(se)



> 2. Cuando significa ‘ser proporcional, adecuado o estar en consonancia’, es intransitivo y lleva un complemento introducido por _con_ (lo habitual, si el verbo va en forma pronominal) o _a_ (lo normal cuando el verbo va en forma no pronominal)


 


> 3. Con el sentido de ‘tocar o pertenecer’, es intransitivo y va acompañado de un complemento indirecto


----------



## Jalom

Gracias por estas precisiones. Creo que me queda bastante por entender...


----------



## dilletante

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Bonjour,
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer ce que signifie l'expression espagnole "que a alguièn le correspondia llenar"?
La phrase dont est tirée l'expression est "Laura ...sinitio que la falla era de ella, de una insuficiencia emocional que a ella, y no a sus hijos, le correspondia llenar".
Merci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes dilletante, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Point 3 de la traduction du dictionnaire de WR :


> 3. (pertenecer) être à.


- que ce n'était pas à ses enfants de combler mais à elle
- que c'était à elle de combler, non à ses enfants

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## dilletante

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Domingo21

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Hola,

Siguiendo con la traduccion de mi informe cubano de progreso (eso ya suena a algunos), he encontrado la frase siguiente :

"El organismo ha valorado una estrategia interna de entregar las primeras maquinas - a pesar de corresponder a contratos de maquinaria de otros donantes - a los talleres del proyecto. "

La parte entre guiones me esta llevando dudas... 

Asi que de momento yo diria : "L'organisme a privilégié comme stratégie interne de livrer les premières machines - même si cela correspond à des contrats de machines de la part d'autres donateurs - aux ateliers du projet."

el tema de "a pesar de corresponder a" no me sale muy claro y me pregunto si "corresponde bien" (sic)...

Gracias de antemano por confirmar o infirmar mi propuesta


----------



## cachomero

Hola

A mí me parece bien. Otra posibilidad : *bien que*. Lo que no sé es si _correspondre _es la mejor opción. Aquí _corresponder _parece tener el sentido de _responder a_, o _estar sujeto a_. *Fait l'objet de* ?

Hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

Otra: "même si celles-ci (les machines) font partie de contrats..."


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

*Relever de* ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domingo21

Hola, muchas gracias a todo/as. Creo que "faire l'objet" cabra bien aqui.
Cordial saludo Dm21


----------



## Francelho

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola. ¿Es correcto el uso del verbo _correspondre _para frases como:

"Esta tarea no me corresponde a mí". - "Cette tâche ne me _correspond _pas"

"Como heredero, te corresponde todo lo que tengo". -"Comme héritier, te correspond tout ce que je possède" ?

 Gracias.


----------



## fyeto

Hola todos!! Referente al tema Corresponder en Español también aplica cuando se esta enamorado. 

Ejemplo: Lo peor que te puede pasar es enamorarte sin ser correspondido. 

Mi pregunta es, hay algún otro verbo que aplique para expresar esa misma idea? 

La pire chose qui peut vous arriver c'est de tomber amoureux.... Sans avoir rien en retour?  

Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar, le agradecería de corazón


A Bientôt!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

fyeto said:


> ¡Hola todos!! Referente al tema corresponder en español también aplica cuando se está enamorado.
> 
> Ejemplo: Lo peor que te puede pasar es enamorarte sin ser correspondido.
> 
> Mi pregunta es, ¿hay algún otro verbo que aplique para expresar esa misma idea?
> 
> La pire chose qui peut preferimos _puisse_ vous arriver c'est de tomber amoureux.... Sans avoir rien en retour? sans que cela soit réciproque.
> 
> Por favor si alguien me puede ayudar, le agradecería de corazón.
> 
> 
> A bientôt!


 
El CNRTL dice esto:

♦
− _En partic., vieilli_ [Le suj. désigne une pers.] Répondre par ses sentiments, ses actions, aux sentiments, aux désirs de quelqu'un _(cf. payer de retour)_ : 4. ... un homme ne doit point agir comme ces jeunes filles qui veulent qu'on les aime, qu'on pense à elles, et qu'on les regrette quand bien même elles ne se soucient pas d'y *correspondre*.
Sand, _François le Champi,_ 1850, p. 117.


A ver qué opinan los más inspirados que yo.


----------



## fyeto

***


O sea que está bien de utilizar Correspondre cuando se habla de un amor correspondido, o no?


----------



## Paquita

Diría que no.
La cita del CNRTL indica "uso anticuado"

Para darte un equivalente exacto, necesitamos la frase en la que aparece la palabra.

A priori, "réciproque" podría valer, pero, sin ninguna garantía de que se adecúe a todos los casos.


----------



## fyeto

Paquit& said:


> Diría que no.
> La cita del CNRTL indica "uso anticuado"
> 
> Para darte un equivalente exacto, necesitamos la frase en la que aparece la palabra.
> 
> A priori, "réciproque" podría valer, pero, sin ninguna garantía de que se adecúe a todos los casos.



Aclaro que no hay una oración. Simplemente quiero expresar esa idea en Francés. 

"Lo peor que te puede pasar es de enamorarte sin ser correspondido"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

On parle par exemple d'amour *partagé*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## larightpalabra

Bonjour!

j'ai peur de ne pas saisir tous les sens de "corresponder a"...
Par exemple dans cette phrase: "usted le tiene que corresponder a el", dans un contexte religieux où "el" serait Dieu et "usted" une femme qu'on inciterait fortement à s'en remettre à Dieu, je ne sais pas si le sens est:
- c'est lui que vous devez remercier
- c'est à lui que vous devez rendre des comptes
- c'est à lui que vous devez correspondre

Et comme vous pouvez le constater le sens change radicalement d'une phrase à l'autre...
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,

Difficile de le savoir sans plus de contexte. Je suppose que cela viendra en conclusion ou en introduction d'un texte plus long. Pas de piste ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## hual

Bonjour,

Cela pourrait équivaloir à " vous devez l'aimer comme il vous aime ".


----------



## india90

Hola a todos, siguiendo con el tema del término "corresponder", tengo esta frase que no puedo traducir, es de un cuento de Gabriel García Márquez les mando el contexto "...El alcalde lo miró en los ojos.
-Está bien- dijo, y trató de sonreír. El dentista no le correspondió."
agradecería mucho que me ayudaran con este tema.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour India90 y bienvenida al foro, 

La fuente: Un día de estos, Gabriel García Márquez
http://www.literatura.us/garciamarquez/undia.html

Diría en este caso: 
- ne lui rendit pas son sourire

Pero debe de haber más opciones, espera más respuestas.

Gévy


----------



## india90

muchas gracias Gévy, era lo que tenía pensado, pero no estab segura, mil gracias...


----------



## lisamary

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola a todos !

Estoy traduciendo un video que se desarrolla en Chile.

Hay una persona que es supervisora de turno en una estacion de metro y, hablando de tres empleados, dice que "le corresponden a ella".
Supongo que eso significa que ellos son sus empleados directos y toman ordenes directamente de ella, pero quisiera que alguien me lo confirmara, por favor.
Porque no encuentro ese significado en el diccionario.

Muchisimas gracias,

Lisa


----------

